# 320 available



## mac townsend (Apr 24, 2007)

320 available in Willets, CA (north of Santa Rosa along US101).

For info contact this guy, not me.

1964 NL 320 Datsun Ranchero Style ##RARE

I'd go for it but don't have a way to get it home (non-driver) and don't have a place to put it. 

The guy will deal cuz he's tired of having it in his yard.

FWIW


----------

